# Kinh nghiệm mua đồ sơ sinh vừa tiết kiệm, vừa hợp lý cho các mẹ mang thai lần đầu



## MoonLight (5/6/18)

Niềm hạnh phúc khi sắp được chào đón con yêu có thể khiến các bà mẹ mang thai lần đầu "vung quá tay" khi mua sắm đồ sơ sinh, để rồi sau đó tiếc rẻ vì không dùng đến.

*Kinh nghiệm mua đồ sơ sinh vừa tiết kiệm, vừa hợp lý cho các mẹ mang thai lần đầu*
Mua sắm đồ sơ sinh cho luôn là điều khiến các mẹ bầu háo hức và mong chờ, nhất là với những mẹ mang thai lần đầu! Những thứ gì cần thiết cho con yêu? Số lượng bao nhiêu là đủ? Mua hàng ở đâu? Chất lượng thế nào? Giá cả có hợp lý không?... Có quá nhiều câu hỏi và băn khoăn cần được tư vấn và giải đáp. Các mẹ hãy tham khảo những mách nước dưới đây để có thêm kinh nghiệm mua đồ sơ sinh vừa đầy đủ, vừa tiết kiệm nhé!




_Kinh nghiệm mua đồ sơ sinh vừa tiết kiệm, vừa hợp lý cho các mẹ mang thai lần đầu (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Lên danh sách những món đồ cần mua*
Ngay từ ba tháng cuối trước khi sinh, các mẹ đã có thể lên kế hoạch chuẩn bị mua sắm những đồ dùng cần thiết cho bé được rồi. Để đón chào một thành viên mới trong gia đình, bạn sẽ phải chuẩn bị kha khá những đồ dùng cho bé. Theo kinh nghiệm của các mẹ đã sinh trước, việc mua đồ cho bé nên được bắt đầu từ đầu tháng thứ 7 hoặc 8 trở đi. Bạn nên bắt đầu sắm sửa từ những thứ cần thiết nhất để chia nhỏ các khoản chi, tránh lãng phí. Các bố mẹ trẻ cũng nên chuẩn bị nguồn tài chính kha khá để chi tiêu trong những tháng cuối thai kỳ này.

Trước khi đi mua sắm đồ dùng cho mẹ và bé, bạn nên có kế hoạch chi tiết. Chị em nên tham khảo ý kiến của các chị đi trước, lập danh sách những thứ cần mua hoặc đến các cửa hàng mẹ và bé, xin tờ giấy liệt kê. Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên mua ngay theo tờ giấy này mà cần cân nhắc chọn lựa những thứ cần thiết, những thứ mình đã có, những thứ mình được thừa hưởng từ người thân… Sau đó kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng lại danh sách một lần nữa rồi mới quyết định đi mua.

*Những đồ nên mua sau hoặc không nên mua*
- Máy hút sữa. Mẹ nên chờ vài ngày sau sinh rồi mới quyết định có nên mua máy hút sữa hay không. Tùy vào nhu cầu, cần kích sữa hay chỉ cần hút sữa trữ đông cho bé mà mẹ chọn mua dụng cụ hút sữa bằng tay hay máy hút sữa. Máy hút sữa thích hợp với những mẹ cơ địa ít sữa, đang cần kích sữa cho con bú. Các mẹ có nhiều sữa thì chỉ cần mua dụng cụ hút sữa bằng tay để hút sữa thừa còn lại mỗi lần bé bú xong hoặc hút sữa trữ đông cho bé (với giá thành rẻ hơn nhiều).

- Miếng lót thấm sữa. Mẹ có thể mua khăn xô để dùng làm miếng lót thấm sữa. Đến khi đi làm, nếu nhiều sữa và thường xuyên bị ướt áo, lúc đó mẹ mới nên mua miếng lót thấm sữa.

- Địu. Địu là vật dụng hữu ích khi cả nhà đi du lịch hoặc khi phải đi bộ nhiều. Tuy nhiên, mẹ cũng nên cân nhắc có nên chi một khoản mua chiếc địu chỉ dùng 1-2/ năm này không. Hơn nữa, cũng không thể địu bé quá lâu, vì sẽ khiến bé khó chịu. Thay vì đầu tư cho chiếc địu, mẹ có thể mua cho bé chiếc xe đẩy thì hợp lý hơn.

- Xe đẩy. Có thể mua khi bé khoảng 3 tháng tuổi, khi mẹ muốn đưa bé đi công viên hoặc đi dạo quanh khu phố. Mẹ nên chọn loại xe đẩy gọn nhẹ, có thể gấp dễ dàng, vừa có thể nằm, vừa có thể ngồi.

- Máy tiệt trùng bình sữa. Mẹ không cần quá lãng phí tiền bạc vào máy tiệt trùng bình sữa. Trên thị trường có bán các loại nước rửa bình rất vệ sinh và an toàn. Mẹ cũng không cần phải luộc bình sữa trong nước sôi 100°C như trước kia.

- Máy hâm sữa. Khi hâm lại sữa cho bé ăn, mẹ có thể đặt bình sữa vào bát nước nóng khoảng 70°C là được. Máy hâm sữa cũng không cần thiết phải mua. Sau này nếu mẹ cho con ăn dặm theo phương pháp ăn dặm kiểu Nhật, cũng có thể hâm nóng thức ăn của bé theo cách tương tự.

- Gối. Trẻ sơ sinh không nên dùng gối vì sẽ ảnh hưởng không tốt cho xương sống của bé. Mẹ nên cho bé gối bằng khăn xô dày khoảng 3-5cm thay vì mua các loại gối vỏ đỗ, gối hơi, gối cao su trên thị trường. Cho bé gối bằng khăn xô cũng là một mẹo hay giúp đầu bé tròn hơn đấy.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

